# More strange behaviour - swaying



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

I posted a few months back in the health section about Misty, who has become quite attached to my female budgie, Maya. For info, Misty is ~3yo, lives with 3 budgies (2 male, 1 female), is pied, so can't be sexed easily, but due to his behaviour towards Maya, assumed male (heart-shaped wings whilst singing to her, has jumped on her back to try to mate). Maya does not reciprocate Misty's advances as she has a mate, Pebbles.

Last time, I mentioned that Misty was mating with his tent and also seemed to be making some kind of nest on the bottom of the cage. I removed the tent and the mating stopped, but he still disappears to the bottom of the cage.

Today, I saw him sat in the bottom corner of the cage, with his tail up into the corner (so he was facing outwards) and he was kind of rocking/swaying from side to side? Later, he was doing the same swaying, but on the perch. 

The swaying is new and I'm quite worried!  What does it mean? And why is he doing it whilst sat in the corner of the cage?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Was it like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnh3LFFctNI If yes then that is a nest defensive posture, he sees that area as his nest and you might want to try getting his hormones down with longer nights or rearanging the cage etc


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, a bit like that. Misty is sort of squatting in the corner and swaying. They're currently going to bed at around 4pm, when it gets dark, and getting up at 10am (that's when I uncover them anyway). Last night, however, it took longer as Misty wouldn't go in his seperate cage. In the end I had to let him in with the budgies and that was about 9pm.


----------

